# Blade Runner 2049: Alles, was ihr über den Vorgänger wissen solltet



## Darkmoon76 (1. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Blade Runner 2049: Alles, was ihr über den Vorgänger wissen solltet* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Blade Runner 2049: Alles, was ihr über den Vorgänger wissen solltet*


----------



## Raptor (1. Oktober 2017)

Der Begriff Anroide ist falsch, Replikanten sind im Labor gezüchtete Menschen und keine Androide.


----------



## Honigpumpe (1. Oktober 2017)

Raptor schrieb:


> Der Begriff Anroide ist falsch, Replikanten sind im Labor gezüchtete Menschen und keine Androide.



Warum heißt das Buch dann im Originaltitel "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep"?


----------



## Sanador (1. Oktober 2017)

Raptor schrieb:


> Der Begriff Anroide ist falsch, Replikanten sind im Labor gezüchtete Menschen und keine Androide.



Replikanten sind durch Gentechnik modifizierte Androiden.


----------



## Pherim (1. Oktober 2017)

Warum sollte man sich einen der besten Filme aller Zeiten "nicht nochmal anschauen" wollen?


----------



## Odin333 (1. Oktober 2017)

Sanador schrieb:


> Replikanten sind durch Gentechnik modifizierte Androiden.


Bullshit!
Androiden sind menschenähnliche Roboter, die Replikanten aus Blade Runner sind künstlich geschaffene Menschen mit überlegener Stärke, Intelligenz, künstlichen Erinnerungen und auf vier Jahren begrenzter Lebensdauer.
Sie sind dem Menschen so ähnlich, dass sie ohne spezielle Scanner nicht vom Menschen unterschieden werden können. Darum geht es ja unter anderem, dass Replikanten eben Menschen sind und keine Maschinen.


----------



## Desotho (1. Oktober 2017)

Pherim schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich einen der besten Filme aller Zeiten "nicht nochmal anschauen" wollen?



Wer ihn noch nicht gesehen hat, kann das auch weiterhin sein lassen damit der den Nachfolger dann gut finden kann


----------



## Honigpumpe (2. Oktober 2017)

Das Adjektiv "android" bedeutet zunächst einmal nur "dem Menschen ähnlich". Ob ein Androide ein Roboter ist oder nicht, spielt da eigentlich keine Rolle. Die Wikipedia definiert "Androide" als Roboter, spricht aber später im Zusammenhang von "Blade Runner" von Androiden. Vielleicht widerspricht sich der Eintrag da etwas, und die Roboterdefinition ist zu eng gefaßt. Zusammengefaßt: Aus meiner Sicht ist ein Replikant ein Androide, aber wohl kein Roboter.

Außerdem hab ich das Buch noch immer nicht gelesen. Wie die Replikanten hergestellt werden, wird im Film meines Wissens auch nicht ganz klar.


----------

